# 5.1 problem with counter-strike source



## PsychoAssasin (Dec 27, 2005)

I have an Asus A8N-E with integrated Realtek AC97 ALC850 8 channel audio. my 5.1 speakers work fine with battlefield2, F.E.A.R and windows media player, but Whenever i play counter-strike source(css) with 5.1 setting on, only the centre speaker outputs all the sound. I know i connected all the plugs properly since the 5.1 speakers work perfectly with battlefield 2, though i did still change the plugs around to see if it would fix the problem with source. no luck though. Ive tried updating my drivers to the latest 3.81 from the realtek site and now all the speakers output all the sound as if all my speakers were working in mono. The same thing happened when i updated to 3.74 drivers from the asus site. 
I have no idea what to try next to try and fix this problem. any suggestions would be very helpful. Here are my comp specs if there of any use.

Windows xp pro sp2
Asus A8N-E
AMD 64 3200+ venice s939 w/ zalman cnps7000b-aclu
2x samsung 512mb ddr400 ram in dual channel. 
Connect3D X800GTO 256mb


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I tried half life and CS on 4 channel,wouldn't work.
It's a game glitch.
Sierra's support says to run the game in 2 channel stereo.
Just to avoid confusion-half life 2 (sorry)


----------



## PsychoAssasin (Dec 27, 2005)

Thats wierd, it used to work fine on my old computer with 5.1(asus a7v8x-x). Did it just happen recently? When do you think they get around to fixing this?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2005)

I would say check sierras web site,as I haven't played for a while and
haven't checked for any updates lately.


----------



## joe645733 (Dec 30, 2005)

hey, yeah. i just bought logitech x-530 5.1 speakers. and now when i play counter strike, my pc just restarts everytime i play. idk, it just shuts down and then restarts. my pc works fine with music, and everything else. but when i play games with the speakers, i gotta disable my AC97 sound card in order to play the game. which means i cant play any games wtih sound. i know there's obviously a way to fix this, but i just dont know what!
the sound will work on the game fine (sounds amazing), but then maybe right when i connect, or 5 minutes into playing the game (counter strike), my pc just restarts...


----------



## marunnels (Feb 16, 2008)

I have one speaker that doesn't work in windows but works great with COD4. I have an audigy ZS. can anyone tell me how to make 5.1 work all the time???? Thanks


----------

